# How long does it take for Aura to cure?



## slickracer (Nov 13, 2008)

I just finished painting the service door for my garage with Aura low-lustre exterior in a dark green color. A few days later, if I push my finger hard into the paint it still feels sticky. Doesn't leave any marks in the paint but I'm wondering how long it will take to fully cure so it does not stick to the weatherstripping. Luckily I can leave the door in my heated basement as long as necessary for the paint to cure. Interestingly enough, I used Muralo Ultra Satin on the interior side and that stuff is as hard as a rock within a day. Any future painting I do will be with Muralo products.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Any good acrylic should cure in about 7 days. The more colorant in the paint the longer it takes to cure. I can't speak for Aura, having never used it. It uses a different tint system. Glycol tints and water-based tints may behave differently.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Where are you? Paint cannot cure below a certain temperature. Most exterior finishes need at least 45F and then it takes awhile at that low temp. If overnight temps turn to freezing? The new paint is probably a goner and you killed it of any possibility of ever curing. Nothing wrong at all with Aura by the way save for that it is pricey.


----------



## slickracer (Nov 13, 2008)

sdsester said:


> Where are you? Paint cannot cure below a certain temperature. Most exterior finishes need at least 45F and then it takes awhile at that low temp. If overnight temps turn to freezing? The new paint is probably a goner and you killed it of any possibility of ever curing. Nothing wrong at all with Aura by the way save for that it is pricey.


Thanks, but as I mentioned the door is in my heated basement. It was painted and is still in a 68 degree room.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

slickracer said:


> Thanks, but as I mentioned the door is in my heated basement. It was painted and is still in a 68 degree room.


Sounds to me like something bad happened to the paint in storage or in transit. I would take it back and demand at least a credit.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes a heated basement, but what is the average temperature on the exterior side of this door where the Aura paint is? Aura is a fairly heavy (thick) paint. As such in cooler temperatures it will take much longer to dry. If the temps got below 50, it may not cure right at all.


----------



## slickracer (Nov 13, 2008)

The door is in my heated, 68 degree basement on saw horses. I should have made that more clear.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

What did you use for the primer? Was the surface cleaned? Was the surface sanded?


----------



## slickracer (Nov 13, 2008)

Bob Mariani said:


> What did you use for the primer? Was the surface cleaned? Was the surface sanded?


Per the manufacturer's instructions, door was cleaned with mineral spirits, sanded, wash with soap and water, dried thoroughly. I then primed with Muralo Universal primer.


----------

